# Whats Your Favourite Snack With Your Homebrew



## johnno (16/1/04)

This could be very hard to answer and it may vary from time to time but what is everyones favourite beer snack?

I have to say over the years mine has consistently been the humble peanut.

cheers


----------



## big d (16/1/04)

would have to say chips and the late night snack of left over pizza.
but then again just about anything i can find at times.


----------



## wedge (16/1/04)

This is what me and a few mates invented a few years back, half way through the friday night fat bender!


Imagine.... twistys mixed with beer nuts. Ingenuity at its best.


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/1/04)

Wasabi coated peas.

Sounds weird but they go oh so well with beer. The peas are kind of dried so they are crunchy. And they are coated with enoough wasabi (the green Japanese raddish stuff that comes with sushi) to make your eyes seriously water. They come in a tin covered in Japanese characters, no English describing what is in there, but they are great!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/1/04)

Pretzels or pistacchio nuts with bitters and pale ales.
Stilton with stout or porter.

TDA


----------



## Batz (17/1/04)

Simon,
I want some of them !
You get a few packets and I 'll pick'em up in April


----------



## Barnzy (17/1/04)

The mighty doritos and salsa are always a winner but my favourite was when i repeatedly battered and deep fried a sausage....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BarneyG (19/1/04)

Beef Jerky!!!!!! yummy yummy


----------



## Doc (19/1/04)

Cabonossi, salami, cheese and crackers, honey coated peanuts and my wifes legendary avocado, tomato, salsa, cream and cheese dip.

Doc


----------



## Wax (19/1/04)

If you ever go for a beer in Belgium they'll server you up a plate of hot chips and mayonnaise. It sounds a bit off but the ale, chips and mayo combo is my favourite.


----------



## Wreck (19/1/04)

Dark chocolate with a stout.


----------



## deebee (19/1/04)

Get your wok smoking hot with a dash of oil tip in a handful of ikan bilis (dried salted fish from Asian supermarket). Get em crispy then turn it down and add a handful of unsalted peanuts, a clove or three of garlic crushed, a teaspoon of sugar and chilli to taste. Stir occasionally till peanuts are lightly browned. 

Very quick. Easily done within quarter time break.

Mmmmmm salty.


----------



## Snow (21/1/04)

You're spot on Wax. Chips and Mayo rule.


----------



## Gough (22/1/04)

If I'm lazy you can't beat salt and vinegar chips. If I'm up for more effort, then you can't beat the ol' turkish bread/olive oil/garlic/tomato paste/anchovy and basil home made 'pizza' under the griller. Watching the Knights smashing some hapless opposition with a few beers and plenty of this to munch on is one of life's great underated pleasures. You blokes should try it some time    :chug: 


Shawn.


----------



## wardy (22/1/04)

mmmm.. some great suggestions guys, except the little asian fishy things!! sorry deebee, i am sure they taste interesting 

I would have to go with Doc... cheese, crackers, and definately some smoked sausage (like polish) with anything anti-pasto like!! sundried tomato, eggplant, olives etc etc.. geeez i'd better go to lunch...


----------



## deebee (22/1/04)

Mmmmmmmmmm fishy.


----------



## Goat (22/1/04)

You'll just have to bring some to the next PBDO Deebee for some peer review....

(BTW - nice avatar)


----------



## big d (22/1/04)

speaking of avatars goat shouldnt you have one by now???????


----------



## Batz (22/1/04)

yer Goat!!


----------



## kook (23/1/04)

Cheese and crackers!

Jatz cracked pepper are my favourite crackers (nice to have a little seasoning). As for cheeses, I enjoy a good brie, or blue vein, smoked cheddar is nice too. I picked up some "farmhouse chilli" cheese in Margaret River which was pretty tasty too.


----------



## Goat (23/1/04)

Be patient Grasshopper....

(Haven't seen an picture that works for me yet)


----------



## Jazman (23/1/04)

POTATO CHIPS SALT N VINAGER cheese and onion


----------



## big d (23/1/04)

and i forgot my old time favourite when i used to live in sa during my growing up days.
a great fill of good old south aussie pie floater covered in vinegar and dead horse.
went down a treat.also came up a treat when i had too much beer.
aaa the good ol days.must get one next time im down that way.

cheers
big d


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/1/04)

big d said:


> and i forgot my old time favourite when i used to live in sa during my growing up days.
> a great fill of good old south aussie pie floater covered in vinegar and dead horse.
> went down a treat.also came up a treat when i had too much beer.
> aaa the good ol days.must get one next time im down that way.
> ...


 LMAO big d :lol: 

The only thing that tastes the same coming up is strawberry jam and cream on fresh bread!

Cheers and bollocks
TDA


----------



## nathan (24/1/04)

Knock it off, fellas, you're making me hungry!

Steamed dim sims are ace.


----------



## BEERBOY (26/1/04)

Go "WRECK" you can't beat darkchocolate with beer.


----------



## johnno (11/6/04)

I've gotta say, its still the peanut for me.

cheers


----------



## Kai (11/6/04)

I'm gonna go all american on yo' ass and nominate pork rinds as my favourite. The ones that come in the little aluminium foil bags.


----------



## Murray (11/6/04)

tough one, I don't really snack when I drink. Probably peanuts or chips or something like that.


----------



## Kai (11/6/04)

Oh yeah, and if it's the 3 AM "snack" then I don't mind a yiros or, god forbid, hungry jacks.


----------



## johnno (11/6/04)

Kai ,
where are you located?
I remember those rinds. yum. Then they dissappeared. 

cheers


----------



## Kai (11/6/04)

I'm in Adelaide, johnno, though I flit between here and the Riverland on occasion. They've vanished here, too 

If I ever see any again I'm gonna buy 'em by the carton


----------



## Murray (11/6/04)

> Oh yeah, and if it's the 3 AM "snack" then I don't mind a yiros or, god forbid, hungry jacks.



hehe, depends where I am for that. i'll even settle for a 7/11 sausage roll h34r:


----------



## Pumpy (25/6/08)

Mine is Arnotts Sesame wheat crackers with Kraft crunchy peanut butter tonight with a few pints of Maibock 

Pumpy


----------



## Fourstar (25/6/08)

Jerkey, dare i say more?

Awesome!


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/6/08)

Cheese Gromit! B) 

Warren -


----------



## Zwickel (25/6/08)

White sausage with sauerkraut....yum....and a shipload of Weissbier....


----------



## winkle (25/6/08)

Bread and dripping.









Ok, blue cheese and rice crackers, really.


----------



## axl (25/6/08)

beef jerky. can't get enough of that stuff


----------



## andrewl (25/6/08)

biccies and dip... love 'em!


----------



## Pumpy (25/6/08)

beef Jerky seems popular fourstar & axl how do you eat it is it like chewing tobacco.

pumpy


----------



## schooey (25/6/08)

+1 for Beef Jerky. make my own, love it.


----------



## sponge (25/6/08)

Make your own.... but how?

My mates love beef jerky and it'd be amazing for them to come over for homebrew beer and beef jerky


----------



## Pumpy (25/6/08)

schooey said:


> +1 for Beef Jerky. make my own, love it.



Schooey do you like the Beef or just the Jerky ???


pumpy


----------



## schooey (25/6/08)

Pumpy said:


> Schooey do you like the Beef or just the Jerky ???
> 
> 
> pumpy



:huh:


----------



## amiddler (25/6/08)

Pizza, mostly Hawaiian. I suppose that could also be a meal not a snack :huh: 

If not, any cheese and bickies among mates, I suppose thats an experience not a snack :huh:


----------



## schooey (25/6/08)

sponge said:


> Make your own.... but how?
> 
> My mates love beef jerky and it'd be amazing for them to come over for homebrew beer and beef jerky



I do mine the wy my Grandfather did his, in the oven at the very minimum setting I can. The trick is to prop the door open at the top just an itty bit with a wooden spoon. You don't want it to hot or it will cook rather than dry.

For a batch, I just buy a whole round or topside. Put it in the freezer to just set it, this makes it easier to slice it uniformly and thinly. I cut my slices about 2 mm thick, the whole size of the round, across the grain of the meat. Then I marinate them to the below recipe and then put them in the oven to dry.

3- 4 kg whole round or topside
1/2 cup soy sauce per kilo meat
1/4 cup worster sauce per kilo meat
tbsp salt per kilo meat
tsp pepper per kilo meat
tbsp honey per kilo meat
juice of an orange per kilo of meat
1 small red chilli
tbsp brown sugar

You have to pick a lean piece of meat. If the meat has any fat on it, trim it off. If you don't this will be the first thing to go rancid. Mine usually dries in 3-4 hours. Sometimes longer. It's a bit of guess work here. Once its dry, you can cut it up with kitchen scissors into bite size bits and store in an airtight container. If you can make it last more than a month without eating it, good luck to you.


----------



## browndog (25/6/08)

Jerky here, I used to buy it from the local butcher, but now I make mine with the seasonings you can get from The Country Brewer, it turns out bloody good, I highly recommend the hickory flavour with a pinch of chilli. Got 2kg marinating in the fridge right now.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## SJW (25/6/08)

Cellery and carrot sticks, or if I am feeling like a blow out Alphalpha Sprouts wraps (in lettuce)


----------



## schooey (25/6/08)

Celery and carrot with beer? :icon_vomit:


----------



## sponge (25/6/08)

Im trying this on the weekend foh sure

I love jerky, and would much rather make my own and know what seasonings and meat are in it, then buy already made jerky


sounds very similar to something else which i love...... :beer: 


Cheers, Sponge


----------



## SJW (25/6/08)

> Celery and carrot with beer?



Sorry about that. Thats what I will be eating with my Soda water in July.
I love Dark Chocolate or a strong cheese with water crackers.
See its not our beer making us fat, its all the other crap.


----------



## jayandcath (25/6/08)

First things first, Nice work Schooey that is a pisser of a effort mate.  
My old man was a butcher for about 50 years and he made the best Kabana. Nothing better than kabana and cheese and a few pints of Amber ale.


----------



## oldbugman (25/6/08)

I prefer more brew


----------



## johnno (25/6/08)

Have merged this with an older thread.

Have to say mine is still the peanut.

cheers
johnno


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (25/6/08)

A sort of beer mix containing rice snacks and wasabi broad beans. The broad beans are what make it and can be had from the Royal Nut Company in Brunswick.

Failing that, plain salted potato chips - crinkle cut. Perhaps with Yumi's egg salad dip. Occasionally I don't mind corn relish or even a beetroot dip.

Failing that, chocolate - either Lindt 85% dark or Cadbury white.

Failing that, more beer.


----------



## wyatt_girth (25/6/08)

pretzels, popcorn, cashews.


----------



## schooey (25/6/08)

sponge said:


> Im trying this on the weekend foh sure
> 
> I love jerky, and would much rather make my own and know what seasonings and meat are in it, then buy already made jerky
> 
> ...



Just a note on that, and as Browndog has mentioned, you need some marinating time. I like at least 24 hours, it gives the salt time to cure the meat and will save you troubles later with it going off early


----------



## sponge (25/6/08)

schooey said:


> Just a note on that, and as Browndog has mentioned, you need some marinating time. I like at least 24 hours, it gives the salt time to cure the meat and will save you troubles later with it going off early



Don't you worry about that

When i'm not at uni (or soccer, but recently had a knee reco so dont need to worry about that for a while), im watching cooking shows or trying to get sum homebrew recipes together/made

Im just about as excited to give beef jerky a go as i am at putting my first wheat beer down tomorrow


Cheers, Sponge


----------



## afromaiko (25/6/08)

Edamame (green boiled soy beans in the pod) sprinkled with extra Ajishio (salt & MSG mix).. mmmmm :icon_drool2: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edamame


----------



## Millet Man (25/6/08)

Rice crackers and sweet potato & cashew dip, plus maybe some pickled veg and cheese.

Or dark chocolate if it's a darker brew.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## sponge (25/6/08)

loving cashews, and almonds atm

but then again.... i do all the time


----------



## monkeybusiness (26/6/08)

I like a bit of spicy salami (I drink mostly dark beers). Have found something called pepperilli which is supposed to be pepperoni with some extra chilli. Preeety tasty.

Absolute favourite though is Matjes (Herring fillets) on a bit of fresh white bread with a bit of finely sliced raw onion. Can't have this often though cause SWMBO won't let me come near afterwards.


----------



## sponge (26/6/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> Absolute favourite though is Matjes (Herring fillets) on a bit of fresh white bread with a bit of finely sliced raw onion. Can't have this often though cause SWMBO won't let me come near afterwards.



My dad loves that, pickled herring with red onion on blackbread. But everyone in his family does because theyre danish...

When we went to denmark last summer, we always had that for lunch. I could eat it, and was fairly delicious, but couldnt eat much of it. Just not the worlds biggest fish eater

Anyways, thats my amazing story for the day. Must be about bedtime...


Cheers, Sponge


----------



## devo (26/6/08)

cheese and salami


----------



## fraser_john (26/6/08)

Mmmm, spicy chicken wings (See DOCS posts on his Sandiego trip, sounds like he enjoys them too!).

1 kg chicken wings
1 cup Franks Red Hot sauce
1 cup vinegar
1 tablespoon butter


Heat oven to 200 degrees
Segment the chicken wings and dispose of the wing tips ie you will have two edible bits and one bit to toss from each wing
Arrange wings on a wire rack above a pan to collect the grease as it drips off
Bake wings until golden brown and skin is crispy
Mix Franks hot sauce, vinegar and butter in a large bowl, big enough to fit the wings into, microwave the mix until its HOT, but not boiling
Toss wings in hot sauce mix
Enjoy

The only place I can find Franks is usafoods.com.au (no affiliation), SWMBO is American and she gets all her "tastes of home" treats from there.

For those that want to make their own jerky, the Hi Mountain kits are pretty darn good, just thinly slice some rump steak and follow directions!


----------



## beersom (26/6/08)

afromaiko said:


> Edamame (green boiled soy beans in the pod) sprinkled with extra Ajishio (salt & MSG mix).. mmmmm :icon_drool2:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edamame




Aw Yeah !!!!!! Edamame rocks !!!!!

Cheese a big fave.. depending on the the beer
...same goes for chocolate.

The big one for me is pistachios :icon_drool2: you can keep ya peanuts, give me pistachios any day :icon_drool2:


----------



## Insight (26/6/08)

Wasabi peas and lup chong for me!


----------



## Asher (26/6/08)

Warm edamame with a sprinkling of sea salt - perfect with a crisp lager!

http://www.keiskitchen.com.au/index.php/ne...od-edamame.html


----------



## jeremy (26/6/08)

+1 Wasabi Peas! Depends on the beer to some extent.

I went to Melbourne a while ago and a pub was giving away a dish of wasabi peas with asahi. We were already addicted to the things at work, so I brought some home to have with my Nelson Ale.

Great with a nice clean ale!

For those interested, look for a tin of Khao Shong Wasabi Peas, about the same size and shape of a liquid extract tin in a chinese supermarket (in adelaide china town they are quite common).


----------



## clay (26/6/08)

chilli peanuts


----------



## Katherine (26/6/08)

> Wasabi peas and lup chong for me!



insight how do you prepare your lup chong?????


----------



## Katherine (26/6/08)

> I'm in Adelaide, johnno, though I flit between here and the Riverland on occasion. They've vanished here, too
> 
> If I ever see any again I'm gonna buy 'em by the carton



Is pork rind the same as pork crackle... you can still get them....

Im a little wierd I love Anchovies (straight out of the jar) with beer! Clears up the hang over also! 
But pretty much most things people have mentioned! par the hungry jacks!


----------



## petesbrew (26/6/08)

Bbq'd red curry prawns. Grab a beer and toothpick and dig in.


----------



## bigholty (26/6/08)

Got some nice walnuts in the shell the other day. Gives you something to do as well as being tasty.


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/6/08)

I boil up some peas, maybe throw in some corn while I'm there...

Seriously, I quite like pistachios, and sunflower seeds- they're roasted in their shells and salted. They're an American snack, and I got hooked on the things while I was in the Middle East. I was hugely grateful when I found that Gaganis brothers sells bags of them. that reminds me.. I need to go on a sunflower seed run sometime soon...


----------



## Kleiny (26/6/08)

Beef jerky (shown how by kai on the jerky thread) Flavoured with soy sauce, tobasco and cayene pepper
never lasts long enough so i have to make it in batches that will be ready when i wont it


----------



## Katherine (26/6/08)

Home made stout sour dough, with cheddar or dipped in a good EVOO goes down well.


----------



## therook (26/6/08)

Katie said:


> Is pork rind the same as pork crackle... you can still get them....
> 
> Im a little wierd I love Anchovies (straight out of the jar) with beer! Clears up the hang over also!
> But pretty much most things people have mentioned! par the hungry jacks!




Katie my girl, that isn't a little weird that out rite from another planet  

I'm with Devo....Salami and cheese


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/6/08)

Antipasto platters ain't too shabby either.

Those peppers stuffed with fetta are to die for. :icon_drool2: 

Warren -


----------



## Insight (26/6/08)

Katie said:


> insight how do you prepare your lup chong?????



Straight from the packet to my arteries! I just chop it up into 1cm slices, as it seems to last longer this way  

The Winghong website suggests to steam them, but I think they'd lose their chewiness which is part of the fun. You could probably fry off some slices to crisp it up. I'll try this next time. 

http://www.winghong.com.au/page/recipes.html


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/6/08)

sponge said:


> Make your own.... but how?
> 
> My mates love beef jerky and it'd be amazing for them to come over for homebrew beer and beef jerky


My brother in law makes jerky

My wife and I bought him a dehydrator from David Jones a couple of Xmas's ago 

Has all the recipes in there - but he's been experimenting - the stuff he makes is awesome

I think the unit is 40 or 50 bucks

Cheers


----------



## cwbrown07 (26/6/08)

Kettle Chilli chips - perhaps the greatest chip ever invented.

+1 for wasabi peas (local asian supermarket is the go)

Otherwise, any number of things which might include some form of salty/ cheesy/ spicy/ goodness or any combination thereof...

Time for morning tea methinks!


----------



## Interloper (26/6/08)

Edamame rules, either in the pod cooked in very salty water, or the pre-shelled ones: boiled lightly and tossed in a hot pan with a hint of sesame oil and white pepper and sea salt then served warm.

About $2 from the Asian Grocer's freezer section.....


----------



## KoNG (26/6/08)

So the brew still dominates my taste buds, i like to keep my snack somewhat tame... my staple is.

Woolworths homebrand watercrackers
and
_Mersey Valley - Classic.. sharp and crumbly_..!


----------



## Cracka (26/6/08)

cwbrown07 said:


> Kettle Chilli chips - perhaps the greatest chip ever invented.





+ 1 :icon_drool2:


----------



## Mantis (26/6/08)

Vita wheat crackers with blue cheese from Vic market lately :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (26/6/08)

Love all that stuff !

Plus those mixed olives you get from the deli counter

Batz


----------



## Doc (26/6/08)

I'm a chips guy, and tomorrow I'm going to the local supermarket here in San Diego looking for Beer Cheddar Chips

Doc


----------



## SJW (26/6/08)

sounds like you might come back home looking like you swallowed a sheep if u keep this up


----------



## Fents (26/6/08)

Doc said:


> I'm a chips guy, and tomorrow I'm going to the local supermarket here in San Diego looking for Beer Cheddar Chips
> 
> Doc



The Australian Peoples chip got realeased the other day...as voted for on foxfm radio

Behold...

The Gravy Chip! :super:


----------



## winkle (26/6/08)

Cassava chilli crackers (kind of prawn cracker things but far better).
And jerky, naturally.


----------



## BusinessTime (26/6/08)

Chilli Chips and a good Stout


----------



## SJW (26/6/08)

Is there such a thing as something a bit healthy thats good to eat with beer? Cheese and water crackers would be athe best so far, in relation to salt and carbs I guess.

Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/6/08)

Fents said:


> The Australian Peoples chip got realeased the other day...as voted for on foxfm radio
> 
> Behold...
> 
> The Gravy Chip! :super:



This I must find!! It doesn't get any better. Except for Brannigan's Ham and Pickle chips. :icon_drool2: 

Warren -


----------



## Julez (26/6/08)

SJW said:


> Is there such a thing as something a bit healthy thats good to eat with beer? Cheese and water crackers would be athe best so far, in relation to salt and carbs I guess.
> 
> Steve



nuts - pun intended


----------



## paul (26/6/08)

I like to eat licorice when drinking beer. Sounds wrong but goes really well with dark ale and stout.


----------



## Fents (26/6/08)

SJW said:


> Is there such a thing as something a bit healthy thats good to eat with beer? Cheese and water crackers would be athe best so far, in relation to salt and carbs I guess.
> 
> Steve



One more "healthy or AFD" word out of you and im starting a Poll to Permaban the SJW!

healthy and not drinking beer on a homebrew forum where salami and snags are a mans best friend...blasphemy!

pssst - you might want to visit this site - www.drinkandeatlikewomen.com

hehehe just kidding big S


----------



## Doc (26/6/08)

There are Marmite Chips.
Not as good as the ones we got in NZ when I was growing up though.

Doc


----------



## Batz (26/6/08)

Zwickel said:


> White sausage with sauerkraut....yum....and a shipload of Weissbier....




Zwickel do you make you own sauerkraut?
I would love an authentic recipe

Batz


----------



## jayandcath (26/6/08)

A question for all of you who make there own Jerky, Have you ever used deer???


----------



## Batz (26/6/08)

jayandcath said:


> A question for all of you who make there own Jerky, Have you ever used deer???




I've used both camel and donkey,they were good.
Back in the northwest of WA before I get hammered

Batz


----------



## sponge (26/6/08)

Or kangaroo

Me and my mate were talking about it today over a steak and beer ($10 for steak, chips and salad... its amazing)

Back to the original topic... we understood that it needs to be lean meat, and kangaroo is one of the leanest red meats you can get, and its pretty darn cheap as well...


----------



## pint of lager (26/6/08)

I made kangaroo jerky from the backstraps, it was really tasty.


----------



## lokpikn (26/6/08)

I think this needs to be linked to

BEER IS MAKING ME FAT...... 


I have a few probes with flavorers and preservatives. So mine is pretty bland stuss like plain salted chips or plain corn chips. Sometimes i do home smoked chicken breast which is awesome hot or cold.

But i do love salami and blue cheese as well.

Hey Katie i do sometimes eat anchovies straight from the jar but not as a full on snack your on your own with that one.


----------



## Tony (26/6/08)

lokpikn said:


> Hey Katie i do sometimes eat anchovies straight from the jar but not as a full on snack your on your own with that one.



I once worked with a fella that made a sandwich with anchovies. He would lay them from the jar or tin on the bread and then drink the water from the tin or jar, and then eat the sandwich.

He had salt crystals growing out his ears 

I like wasabi peas, (you can get them at woolworth too), kettle chilli chips (not often though....... fattening), salami and cheese, nuts of all types, but mostly i dont bother as i have a hard enough time keeping my weight under control with the beer alone.

cheers


----------



## kabooby (26/6/08)

David Emerson said:


> Chilli Chips and a good Stout



I like the sound of that


----------



## matti (26/6/08)

wow 6 pages of food....  
My favourite snack to beer is potato chip lightly salted and kranskies
yummmmmmmmmm....

My doctor doesn't like it, that's why I don't see him very often...
:chug:

2edits :icon_drunk: time to go to bed


----------



## Tony (26/6/08)

Ahhhhh Kranskys. Cut thinly and crispied up on the BBQ with some bacon, eggs, mushrooms and halved tomatoes. Perfect with a breakfast Wheat beer!

I remember at the Newcastle Steelworks canteen, you could get a kransky, cheese, fried onion and hot english mustard roll. Now that would have gone down well with a cold beer.

MMMMM might try that one weekend with a pint of the finest! Perhaps a Porter or stout.

cheers


----------



## Zwickel (26/6/08)

Batz said:


> Zwickel do you make you own sauerkraut?
> I would love an authentic recipe
> 
> Batz



howdy Batz, no, I do not produce my own sauerkraut, would be too much work; it ferments like a beer, but stinks like a cesspool h34r: 

but anyway I will send you a recipe per PM, just have to translate it first.

sorry for being off-topic

Cheers :icon_cheers: 

btw.: if one drinks too much and have to puke, Sauerkraut is a nice material when it comes up :icon_vomit:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (26/6/08)

Zwickel said:


> btw.: if one drinks too much and have to puke, Sauerkraut is a nice material when it comes up :icon_vomit:




Thanks for the tip; my day is now complete...


----------



## Millet Man (26/6/08)

Katie said:


> Im a little wierd I love Anchovies (straight out of the jar) with beer! Clears up the hang over also!


 +1 On that one Katie, but I see we are outnumbered...


----------



## warra48 (26/6/08)

I eat nothing with my beer.
I only like more beer with my beer.


----------



## KoNG (27/6/08)

Fents said:


> The Australian Peoples chip got realeased the other day...as voted for on foxfm radio
> 
> Behold...
> 
> The Gravy Chip! :super:



I scored a packet of these puppies today.....
quite nice......

BUT...
essentially just a mild dumbed down version of their BBQ flavour really, they are different, not as tangy, but quite similar.


----------



## SJW (27/6/08)

> One more "healthy or AFD" word out of you and im starting a Poll to Permaban the SJW!
> 
> healthy and not drinking beer on a homebrew forum where salami and snags are a mans best friend...blasphemy!
> 
> ...



Sorry, I need to pull my head in and remember where I am. I am just starting to get very nervous about July. That said I am brewing like a mad man so come August there WILL be 4 kegs of fully conditioned Lagers and loads of kettle chips being consumed.

Steve


----------



## jimi (27/6/08)

Wasabi peas are great by me. If you like wasabi (hot stuff) give it a go. I like it with big IPA's ... the damage I must be doing to my palate with all that bittering and burning


----------



## Katherine (27/6/08)

I think the winner beer snack seems to be the WASABI PEA..... 

mmmm I wonder what a Wasabi Pea be like with an anchovy wrapped around it!!!????


----------



## white.grant (27/6/08)

Katie said:


> I think the winner beer snack seems to be the WASABI PEA.....
> 
> mmmm I wonder what a Wasabi Pea be like with an anchovy wrapped around it!!!????



Possibly an acquired taste. :icon_cheers: 

+1 Wasabi peas, plus the empty tins are very handy


----------



## schooey (16/7/08)

Found a tin of Pandaroo Mexican coated green peas on the Woolies specials shelf yesterday, mighty nice I reckon, tangy too... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Thunderlips (17/7/08)

I discovered Nobby's pork crackle the other night at 7-11.
I'm sure pork fat is not good for you but it's oh so nice...


----------



## boingk (17/7/08)

Toasted sandwich with honey glazed shaved ham, hot salami, avacado, tomato, cheese and lots of fresh-ground pepper! Mmmm....even better when you've been up the whole night 

Cheers - boingk

Note to self...sleep more often!


----------



## barry2 (17/7/08)

Freshly baked "Fresh Pain Rustique Batard Parmesan & Onion " from Coles.
It comes as a small long loaf and just requires cutting into small portions.Enough flavour and body in the bread to keep the stomach under control while concentrating on the finer points of different beers.
It is available in other flavours too.


----------



## clean brewer (28/7/08)

Yes, well i just found the Wasabi Peas today at woolworths and they are great.

The brand is ALWAYS FRESH-140GR-$1.99 only 3.5gr of fat for the whole pack. I thought the packaging is pretty cool as there is a big bowl of Wasabi Peas on the front of packet and a big beer in the background.

They are only hot when they first go into your mouth, they look as if they have been battered?


----------



## Interloper (29/7/08)

clean brewer said:


> Yes, well i just found the Wasabi Peas today at woolworths and they are great.
> 
> The brand is ALWAYS FRESH-140GR-$1.99 only 3.5gr of fat for the whole pack. I thought the packaging is pretty cool as there is a big bowl of Wasabi Peas on the front of packet and a big beer in the background.
> 
> They are only hot when they first go into your mouth, they look as if they have been battered?



It's not the fat that counts it's the calories... Often low fat food is full of calories.


----------



## PostModern (29/7/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> I like a bit of spicy salami (I drink mostly dark beers). Have found something called pepperilli which is supposed to be pepperoni with some extra chilli. Preeety tasty.
> 
> Absolute favourite though is Matjes (Herring fillets) on a bit of fresh white bread with a bit of finely sliced raw onion. Can't have this often though cause SWMBO won't let me come near afterwards.



Try re-marinating them in 50:50 water and vinegar with a couple spoons of sugar per jar, add mustard seeds, dill leaves, black pepper corns and finely sliced onion! Now there's a beer snack, although a nice dense rye bread or Estonian Sweet and Sour goes better than cotton wool.


----------



## drsmurto (29/7/08)

There used to be a shop in North Melbourne that sold these - Link

They went well with beer!

(I thought i had posted this in here before but cant find my post. I confuse easily)

View attachment 20396


----------



## Fourstar (14/8/08)

anpother one im a fan of is Ikan bilis

http://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipe/131/Ikan-bilis

Candle nut is almost interchangable with Macadamias and give it an aussie twist if you cannot get them, or just omit completly. ive made it wouthout either and its awesome.

The dried anchovy are awesome and crispy and midly fishy. Its also very nice with some spring onion tips (green part) diced fine and fried into it to go crispy.

theres plenty of other recipies out their with their own twist on it.

personally i like it with Thai soup chilli flakes instead of powder and some palm sugar/ketcap manis to make it nice and sticky.

Great with an ice cold pale ale watchin the footy! :chug:


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (14/8/08)

Bought some wasabi peas from an Asian grocer yesterday, absolutely no kick at all, had to throw them out.

Made some fresh Krupuk to have with my IIPA, a very nice combination!

Cheers
DK


----------



## mark_m (14/8/08)

Home cured beef jerky - yum

Wasabi broad beans (usually have a bit more bite than the peas)

I'll be keen to try the ikan bilis recipe too - really took to it as a beer snack in Malaysia a couple of years ago.

Mark


----------



## quantocks (14/8/08)

I recently invested in one of these:







I can make a pizza with anything on (raw prawns, mince meat, or just cheese and pepperoni if I want) and it cooks the lot in under 5 minutes perfectly.

last night I was a bit pissed and made a pizza with Chicken Fingers on (cooked the chicken fingers in the oven first)


----------



## gibbocore (14/8/08)

Bratwurst on a wholegrain roll with mustard/sourkraut/cheese.


----------



## quantocks (14/8/08)

buttersd70 said:


> quantocks
> Get a good deep fryer to go with that, and you can pretend you're a scot. Deep fried pizza, a Glasgow speciallty  . With deep fried mars bars for afters. :super:



I asked to get a deep fryer, for chips with mayo and such. But apparently I'm fat enough as it is, so the answer for a deep fryer was a no.

haha


----------



## Fourstar (14/8/08)

quantocks said:


> I asked to get a deep fryer, for chips with mayo and such.



Chips and mayo awesome

'best foods' mayo mixed with a few TBS of disatster bay chilli smaoked jalapeno (chipotle) sauce. as a dip is the ducks nuts.

with french fries, steak fries or my favourite those 'hot bandito' wedges

GOLD!


----------



## Katherine (14/8/08)

My partner makes a filled garlic loaf... home made garlic bread filled with home made smoked chicken, ham, onion, cheese and baked in the oven. Seems to go down well with the boys!


----------



## quantocks (14/8/08)

this too:


----------



## wyatt_girth (14/8/08)

quantocks said:


> this too:



Breakfast fit for a king


----------



## schooey (14/8/08)

needs cheese... see  for the real deal, quantock


----------



## quantocks (14/8/08)

schooey said:


> needs cheese... see  for the real deal, quantock




ahh yeah, www.pimpthatsnack.com for some alternative ideas to food


----------



## razz (14/8/08)

quantocks said:


> I recently invested in one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

